# Adoption et Protection animale > SOS - Appels Divers > Parrainages >  [A PARRAINER] Venus, lapine réhabilitée de laboratoire

## White Rabbit

Son histoire
Venus est née le 11 avril 2016 et a été prise en charge par l'association en janvier 2019. Elle a été utilisée en laboratoire comme reproductrice. Elle découvre sa nouvelle vie de lapine de compagnie chez sa FA, Nancy.





Son caractère
Venus n'est pas encore très à l'aise, mais accepte parfois de rares et courtes caresses. C'est une lapine curieuse, mais qui n'apprécie pas encore le contact avec l'humain. Elle est en liberté presque toute la journée et est sage.





_Si vous voulez aider White Rabbit à prendre soin de Venus en attendant son adoption, vous pouvez la parrainer, en nous écrivant à parrainage@white-rabbit.org ou en remplissant le formulaire qui se trouve ici : http://www.white-rabbit.org/nous-aid...iner-un-lapin/


Votre parrainage pourra servir à acheter des granulés, du foin, du matériel, ou à participer aux frais vétérinaires (antiparasitaire, vaccination, stérilisation...). 


En tant que parrain vous pouvez également lui envoyer des jouets si vous le désirez. 


Vous recevrez en échange des nouvelles et des photos de Venus pendant toute la durée du parrainage, et serez informé en avant-première de son adoption!_

----------


## White Rabbit

Venus n'apprécie toujours pas le contact, mais il y a des progrès. Elle commence même à craquer des dents lors des caresses. Elle est toujours aussi curieuse. Elle adore les balles.





img]https://i98.servimg.com/u/f98/19/28/30/06/img_4211.jpg[/img]

----------


## White Rabbit

Vénus est très gourmande et se précipite vers sa FA réclamer ses granulés en tournant autour d'elle, lorsque celle-ci en remet dans sa gamelle. Le choix est parfois dur pour Vénus lorsque sa FA lui donne plusieurs choses la fois: elle hésite à commencer son repas par le foin ou les légumes...

La miss s'est créé un rituel et rentre tous les soirs dans la chambre du fils de sa FA lorsque celui-ci est couché, pour en faire le tour. Elle va également le voir juste avant qu'il ne s'endorme pour lui dire au revoir de loin, et accepte parfois quelques caresses.

Vénus est calme, ne fait pas de bêtises, elle est peu joueuse mais adore les caresses et craque des dents lorsqu'elle en reçoit.
C'est une puce très courageuse, qui est toujours sous traitement pour ses problèmes de santé.

----------


## White Rabbit

Vénus a développé des problèmes à l'arrière-train. Elle restera donc à l'association dans sa famille d'accueil, et n'est plus adoptable.




Si vous voulez aider White Rabbit à prendre soin de Vénus, vous pouvez la parrainer, en nous écrivant à parrainage@white-rabbit.org ou en remplissant le formulaire qui se trouve ici : formulaire de parrainage
Votre parrainage pourra servir à acheter des granulés, du foin, du matériel, ou à participer aux frais vétérinaires (antiparasitaire, vaccination, stérilisation...).


En tant que parrain vous pouvez également lui envoyer des jouets si vous le désirez.

----------

